# Bug shield while on the roof rack?



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Anyone using a protector for your bike while its mounted on a roof rack? No one wants bugs and rocks hitting your superleggera bike, but I wonder about the aerodynamics of this item. Seems like it would add substantial stress to the fork mount area especially at freeway speeds. 

http://www.theprosstuff.com/product-p/ab4055.htm


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

Oof- that ain't gonna help gas mileage!
I remember some old posts reminiscing about a no-longer available item from Perf Bike that was similar, but more abbreviated.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

That is something I would use if I was going on a long drive. There was a bumper strapped to the roof of my buddies A6 Avant. We drove from LA to Sacramento...the amount of bugs on the bumper was pretty gross.


----------



## cvargs (Sep 13, 2008)

*definitely*

get one


----------



## bike981 (Sep 14, 2010)

That shield only seems to protect the front of the bike. Granted, that's where most bugs will hit, but not all.

As an alternative, might it work to just wrap the bike in plastic wrap? A roll of generic wrap probably would be enough to cover the entire bike, and it costs like 5 bucks.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Then you've got a little sailboat! A good gust of wind could do damage to a carbon frame. Just trying to be careful and anticipate an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## thebikingcello (Feb 3, 2011)

wrap the front of the bike in ace wrap. still Aero for gas mileage and still protects. If I had a fancy bike like a Felt F4 or F3 or hell an F1, I would take both wheels off, put them in the trunk and strap the bike in on the back seat with a sheet over the seat so the seat does not get greasy from the drive train. thats what I would do, or get a hitch mounted rack


----------



## drussell (Aug 6, 2010)

I got one for mine for when I take my bike from Toronto to northern Ontario. I leave after work when I go, so it's a 4-5 hour evening drive through some great bug country. I haven't noticed any ill effects on the mounts yet, but I limit my speed to about 110 kmh (68-70 mph) on the freeways and less than that on the 2-lane highways.

And I wouldn't stress the impact of them on fuel economy. You've already taken care of that by strapping a rack to the roof of your car, then putting a bike on top of that. This thing is an incremental loss in mileage, and one that probably doesn't even add up when you average it out over a week, let alone a month or more. Unless, of course, your bike is up there with the cover every day.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Another version OP...works well.

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/product/item/CXYUBZPD

Side note...wife and I are fortunate to have both our road bikes standing side by side in the rear (seats down) cavity of our SUV going up and down the mountains. I devised my own front fork lock down that is quick and easy while both stable and secure. 

Having the bikes inside with us sure has helped with the road grime, rocks and unexpected rain. But I do see hundreds of folks using the above bra. Best of luck.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Don, that's the same one, just branded for CC. It even has the sci-con name on it.

I, too, put my bike inside my van or SUV most of the time, but on longer trips, camping, or with other people and their bikes, there's no longer enough space inside.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't see the need for my transport, I'd just use blue masking tape if it's a long trip


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I use one. It works great. As an engineer, I do not see any significant stress on the fork. If anything, it is putting it in tension.

It does not help gas mileage, but it protects my baby.


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

Special Eyes said:


> Don, that's the same one, just branded for CC. It even has the sci-con name on it.


Good catch SE as I did not look close enough to notice. But anything with "Colorado" on it has to be better a better choice...right


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

Am I the only one who puts the bike on a roof rack backwards, rear wheel first, fork mount towards the back of the car? (on the rare occasions I use one - I usually use a hitch rack)


----------

